# DIE DAM STATIONÄRROLLEN



## eiszeit (8. Mai 2020)

Hier eine kleine Übersicht (nicht vollständig) der DAM Stationärollen bis ca. 1980.
Es ist nur ein grobe Bilddokumantation (überwiegt) mit kleiner Beschreibung zu den Rollen.
Auf die sehr vielen unterschiedlichen Varianten die im Zuge der Zeit kamen wird nicht eingegangen.





1. Alles begann Mitte der 30iger Jahre mit der DAM Quick Halbügel.




2. 1949 wurde der geschlossene Bügel eingeführt und im Anschluß die Rücklaufsperre (Rls),
hier das Modell ohne Steg zwischen Kurbelansatzstück und Rls, die Folge war die Rls
brach ab und es wurde der Steg angebracht.




3. Anfang der 50er, die DAM Quick Juniors, hier in grün und herzform, es gab sie auch als
Halbügel und in rot.




4. die DAM Quick Super als Rolle für das schwere Fischen. Normal,
mit Zählwerk und Zweigang




5. die ersten Modelle der Spinnfix, Mitte der 50er.




6. die Juniors eiförmig in den unetrschiedlichen Varianten




7. die Juniors in den einzelnen Modellvarianten als Herters 109 Ausführung




8. die DAM Quick 280 als Vörgängerin der DAM Quick 285, das Schnecken-
radgetreibe hielt Einzug bei den Rollen der mittleren Größe, Ende der 50er




9. die beiden Varianten der Spinnfix Spezial, Angang der 60er




10. die DAM Automatik, um die 60er Jahre




11. die DAM Hobby




12. Mitte der 60er, die DAM Automatic 267 in 2 Varianten als Vorgängerin
der DAM Automatic 268




13. DAM Spinnfix mit schmalem Gehäuse




14. DAM 238 aus der Serie (218, 228, 238, 248 und 247) als Herter`s
Ausführung




15. Die DAM Quick 110 ff Serie, Mitte/Ende der 60er mit Original DAM Werkzeug




16. die DAM Kosmos 2, es gab auch die Kosmos 1, nicht in Deutschland
hergestellt, Anfang der 70er




17. die DAM 101 ff Serie, Anfang der 60er




18. die 90er Serie (91-97), Anfang der 70er




19. die 80er Serie (77-90), Anfang der 70er




20. die DAM Quick 110N ff Serie, Anfang der 70er




21. Suche der richtigen Platzierung der RLs, Versuch 1




22. Versuch 2




23. DAM International Serie 10-40 Ende der 70er




24. DAM Quick 1000 ff Serie, Mitte/Ende der 70er




25. DAM SL Serie, Ende der 70er




26. DAM SLS Serie (0-5), Ende der 70er




27. DAM Master Serie, Ende der 70er




28. DAM Prince Serie, Mitte der 70er





30. DAM Quick de luxe Serie, Ende der 70er




31. DAM Quick 1001 ff Serie, 1980

Jetzt höre ich auf, weil es sonst zuviel wird und außerdem werden keine Datein mehr angenommen.


----------



## hans albers (8. Mai 2020)

sehr schön,, danke.. 

ich glaube, kurz danach kamen dann die quicks 222,333 444 xl serie
(84)??


----------



## eiszeit (8. Mai 2020)

1981 kam dann die DAM Quick Finessa XL Serie, zuerst mit den Modellen XL 121, 222, 333, und 444.
Weitere Modelle  wie XL 111 .... folgten in den 80er Jahren..




Sehr gute Serie noch Made in West Germany.


----------



## Bilch (8. Mai 2020)

Eine wirklich umfassende Sammlung @eiszeit  Danke fürs teilen!

Die Nr. 21 und 22 sind höchstinteressant. Sie sehen wie Rollen aus der 110-550N Serie (Design und Bügelumklappmechanismus sind dieselben), aber mit einer anderen Rücklaufsperre. Die erste hat die klassische DAM Rücklaufsperre wie bei der 110-550 Serie. Die zweite hat aber wahrscheinlich eine Rücklaufsperre wie die 110-550P Serie (?).

Könnte sich hier um Experimentalmodelle handeln?


----------



## eiszeit (8. Mai 2020)

Nichts zu Danken, ist ja nur ein grober Überblick.

Ja Expermentialmodell oder vielleicht auch Prototyp könnte man sagen. Die Techniker von DAM
probierten da einiges aus bevor mal eine Serie in Produktion ging. Ich wollte nur zeigen welcher
Aufwand zum Teil dahinter steckt, was man oft nicht so sieht.



Bilch schrieb:


> Die Nr. 21 und 22 sind höchstinteressant. Sie sehen wie Rollen aus der 110-550N Serie (Design und Bügelumklappmechanismus sind dieselben), aber mit einer anderen Rücklaufsperre. Die erste hat die klassische DAM Rücklaufsperre wie bei der 110-550 Serie. Die zweite hat aber wahrscheinlich eine Rücklaufsperre wie die 110-550P Serie (?).



Genau richtig, die eine die Rls von der 110ff Serie die andere von den P Serie.


----------



## Michael.S (8. Mai 2020)

Sicher das die Kosmos von DAM war ? , so eine hatte ich in meiner Jugend ich hätte aber nie gedacht das es eine Dam Rolle war


----------



## eiszeit (8. Mai 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Sicher das die Kosmos von DAM war ? , so eine hatte ich in meiner Jugend auch hätte aber nie gedacht das es eine Dam Rolle war


Die beiden Kosmos wurden von DAM verkauft nicht hergestellt. Die Herstellung tippe ich auf Fernost.

Gleich -glaub ich- war es bei den Wenderollen 1105 und 1108, da wurde nur der DAM Aufkleber drauf gemacht.




Die wurden aber auch u. a. von Angler in blau, Anfang der 60er verkauft.




Angler, Scout 8-60 und Scout 8-80


----------



## Jason (8. Mai 2020)

@eiszeit 
Deine Sammlung ist der Wahnsinn. Ich betone es noch einmal, schön, dass du hierher gefunden hast.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Mai 2020)

Ja, Walters Anwesenheit wertet den Antiquitätenthread doch stark auf.


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. Mai 2020)

Toller Überblick über die DAM - Rollentechnik der letzten 90 Jahre, wirklich sehr gelungen! 
Die Quick Finesse Xl 444 mit den charakteristischen Durchbrüchen am Rollenfuß für Hakenbefestigung habe ich heute noch! 

Ich glaube, ich habe sie damals mit 14 zum Geburtstag oder zu Weihnachten von meinen Eltern geschenkt bekommen... 
Eine Besonderheit war die schaltbare, geräuschlose Rücklaufsperre! 

Eine Rolle der SLS-Serie habe ich auch gehabt, ich glaube, es war die SLS 25? Ebenso kann ich mich noch gut erinnern, das ich mit einer Rolle der "International" Serie geangelt habe, die war von der Farbe Braun oder so.. Habe ich meinem Onkel in Jugoslawien verkauft... 

Wow, ich hätte nie gedacht, das ich fast alle von mir gefischten DAM - Rollen fast auf einmal und zugleich wiedersehe! 

Danke, Eiszeit! 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Ach so, die hab ich ja auch noch....


----------



## ragbar (9. Mai 2020)

Die Kosmos Wenderolle hatte ich auch...an einer dicken DAM Matchrute. Unzählige Rotaugen mit gestippt.


----------



## eiszeit (9. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ebenso kann ich mich noch gut erinnern, das ich mit einer Rolle der "International" Serie geangelt habe, die war von der Farbe Braun oder so.. Habe ich meinem Onkel in Jugoslawien verkauft...



Es gab sie noch in anthrazit.


----------



## eiszeit (7. Juni 2020)

Durch Zufall gerade im Netzt gefunden. Die Angelrolle Merit 310.
Ich leg mal den link bei, wenn man dies nicht darf bitte an die Mod. entfernen.






Die Rolle dürfte zu 100% die DAM Kosmos 2 sein. Anscheinend ist dann der Hersteller
Sugita Japan. Hatte mal gerade die Kosmos 1 auf dem Tisch liegen, hab die Sugitamarkung jedoch nicht gefunden.
Bei anderen Japanrolle hab ich diese Markung schon öfters gesehen


----------



## Michael.S (7. Juni 2020)

Da kommen doch wieder Erinnerungen hoch an die Kosmos  , besonders beim knarrenden Geräusch beim Drehen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Bei anderen Japanrolle hab ich diese Markung schon öfters gesehen



Alternativ falls keine Markung zu finden ist, vergleiche die Kurbelknäufe. In den meisten Fällen lassen sich anhand dessen sehr gezielt die eigentlichen Hersteller zuordnen.
Zumindest bei den Japanern trifft dies sehr häufig zu, keine Ahnung wieso aber da hatte jeder Hersteller quasi den Kurbelknauf als Erkennungsmerkmal für Modelle außerhalb des eigenen Marktes.


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Juni 2020)

Habe im Keller noch eine alte DAM Rolle, müsste aus der 80er Serie sein, die war auf einer Brandungsrute. Rolle ist eine "Pick-Up" Rolle ohne Schnurfangbügel.

Wenn gewünscht, mache ich morgen mal ein Foto.


----------



## eiszeit (8. Juni 2020)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Habe im Keller noch eine alte DAM Rolle, müsste aus der 80er Serie sein, die war auf einer Brandungsrute. Rolle ist eine "Pick-Up" Rolle ohne Schnurfangbügel.
> 
> Wenn gewünscht, mache ich morgen mal ein Foto.



Ja gerne.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ja gerne.



Bitte schön











Wie ich jetzt feststellen musst, ist das doch eine Rolle aus der 90er Serien. Liegt schon etwas länger im Keller und hat inzwischen einen leichten Geruch von altem Staucherfett angenommen. Funktioniert aber immer noch einwandfrei.


----------



## eiszeit (8. Juni 2020)

Die DAM Quick 90 hat die Größe der DAM Quick 89, jedoch hat die 90 den Handschnurfänger und die 89 den geschlossenen Bügel.
Die Serie bestand 1974 (da kam sie auf den Markt) aus den Modell 79 bis 90, Im Jahr 1976 wurde sie ergänzt durch
die Modelle 77 und 78. Die DAM 90 kostete damals 54,90 DM und war -wie du schon schriebst- die richtige Rolle fürs Meeres- und
Brandungsfischen sowie fürs achwerste Spinn- und Grundfischen.
Sonst noch ein paar Daten der 90:
Übersetzung 1:3,2, Schnurfassung 440m/0,35mm (tief) und 280m/0,35mm (mit Schnurreduzierung, Gewicht ca. 570g
Die Rolle mit dem Handschnurfänger ist eher seltener zu finden. Danke für die Fotos und Glückwunsch zur Rolle, schade das der 
Lack des Gehäuses nicht so tolle hielt. sieht man aber öfters aber bei der Serie so,


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (9. Mai 2021)

Heute habe ich eine DAM International 40 geschenkt bekommen. Allerdings nicht die mit dem roten Körper, sondern in dunkelgrau. 
Ist das jetzt meine blaue Mauritius? Endlich Yacht, Koks und Nu****?

Neee, im Ernst. Wie ist die Rolle einzuordnen und kann man damit eventuell auf Welse gehen oder geht sie dann zu Bruch?


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Mai 2021)

Nein, die roten waren ca 1979 und die grauen muessten 1982 gekommen sein. Und ob ich damit noch auf Waller gehen würde, ich würde sagen, kommt auf die Größe der Waller an.


----------



## hans albers (9. Mai 2021)

warum nicht...

neue schnur drauf, neues fett rein und los gehts.
tut die bremse denn noch gut?

die international waren, glaube ich,
eher untere mittelklasse.
aber da melden sich bestimmt noch die experten..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Mai 2021)

Von der Größe ist die Rolle in etwa mit einer Daiwa 7000C vergleichbar.
Von diesem Punkt aus durchaus Wallertauglich, sofern man jetzt eher im Nahbereich bleibt und nicht ewig weit auslegen will.

Inwiefern sie robust genug dafür ist kann ich nicht sagen, ich kenne die Internas der Rolle halt nicht.
Wichtig wäre halt zu wissen:
- Art des Rollengetriebes
- Dicke der Hauptachse
- Lagerung drehender Bauteile
- Art der Rücklaufsperre (ich tippe stark auf Sperre am Großrad aufgrund der Anordnung des Hebels)

Bremse dürfte sicher Standard sein, die kann man ggfs. auch noch upgraden falls nötig.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (9. Mai 2021)

Mist, hab die Yacht wieder abbestellt 
Die Rolle ist noch in einem recht guten Zustand, bei eingelegter Rücklaufsperre dreht sie sich durch das Eigengewicht der Kurbel, ohne Rücklaufsperre auch in beide Richtungen.
Allerdings hat der Spulenkopf eine kleine Delle und Schrammen darin, dort ist sie wohl mal hart aufgeschlagen.
Ansonsten macht sie aber nen soliden Eindruck und hört und fühlt sich gut an.

Danke, Männers!


----------



## Muckeburger (16. März 2022)

Was haltet ihr denn generell von der quick 80 bzw der serie? War diese beliebt? Scheinen zumindest bei ebay günstiger gehandelt zu werden


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. März 2022)

Muckeburger schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn generell von der quick 80 bzw der serie? War diese beliebt? Scheinen zumindest bei ebay günstiger gehandelt zu werden



Bei diesen wie auch anderen Rollen gibt es immer Liebhaber und so wird es sicherlich unterschiedliche Meinungen geben.
Ich für meinen Teil habe mit einer Quick 78 das Angeln gelernt und nehme heutzutage auch gerne mal eine Quick 81 mit ans Wasser....wenn mir die Lust danach ist.

Die grauen Quick waren zur damaligen Zeit einfache Einsteiger Modelle wo eher preiswert waren, im Gegensatz zu den Quick Finessa XXXN Serie.
Am Wasser wirst du daher nicht mehr viele finden und wenn dann sind es eher die Liebhaber.....bezweifle aber das noch viele damit unterwegs sind.
Wenn du die Rollen entsprechend pflegst, reinigst und Wartung durchführst wirst du sicherlich auch deine Freude daran haben "auch" wenn es einfache Rollen ohne Kugellager und viel Komfort sind.


----------



## Muckeburger (16. März 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Bei diesen wie auch anderen Rollen gibt es immer Liebhaber und so wird es sicherlich unterschiedliche Meinungen geben.
> Ich für meinen Teil habe mit einer Quick 78 das Angeln gelernt und nehme heutzutage auch gerne mal eine Quick 81 mit ans Wasser....wenn mir die Lust danach ist.
> 
> Die grauen Quick waren zur damaligen Zeit einfache Einsteiger Modelle wo eher preiswert waren, im Gegensatz zu den Quick Finessa XXXN Serie.
> ...


Danke für die ausführliche Antwort  jetzt bin ich schon schlauer... Wusste nicht dass es sich eher um Einsteigermodelle handelt


----------



## Forelle74 (16. März 2022)

Muckeburger schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn generell von der quick 80 bzw der serie? War diese beliebt? Scheinen zumindest bei ebay günstiger gehandelt zu werden


Die ham mal so 20 Mark rum gekostet. 
Ich weiß nur das bei denen oft das Fett im Sommer raus gelaufen ist. 
Ich hab mal eine zerlegt.
Die Deckel waren Plastik.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. März 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> ham mal so 20 Mark rum gekostet.


Ist aber nur für die kleinen Rollen am Anfang so richtig, die größeren Modelle waren schon erheblich teurer. Da war der Preis schon das dreifache. 
Was bei dieser Serie auch schlecht war, die Lackierung.


----------



## Forelle74 (16. März 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ist aber nur für die kleinen Rollen am Anfang so richtig, die größeren Modelle waren schon erheblich teurer. Da war der Preis schon das dreifache.
> Was bei dieser Serie auch schlecht war, die Lackierung.


Danke für die Zusatz info.
Es waren zwei kleine die ich hatte.
Ich fand die fürchterlich


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. März 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ist aber nur für die kleinen Rollen am Anfang so richtig, die größeren Modelle waren schon erheblich teurer. Da war der Preis schon das dreifache.
> Was bei dieser Serie auch schlecht war, die Lackierung.



Ja die Lackierung ist nicht die Beste und löst sich gerne mal ab. Ich hatte hier schon mal ein Bild gezeigt wo innen durch das Fett die komplette Farbe ab war und außen entsprechend das selbe. Die Kunststoffabdeckung finde ich jetzt von der Qualität her auch nicht so gut da greift falsches Fett ebenfalls das Material an.


----------



## Michael.S (17. März 2022)

Ich habe mir 1974 eine Qick gekauft , hellgrauer Rotor ob auch der Körper grau war weis ich leider nicht mehr , vom Baujahr könnte es eine Quick 82 gewesen sein , die gehörte damals auch zu den schon besseren Rollen , habe ich mir auch nur vom Konfirmationsgeld leisten können damals


----------

